# Bf109 E-3 cockpit details



## Gordon (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm currently building a full size 109e cockpit and am having difficulty sourcing cockpit placard information. Since I am in New Zealand I don't have anything local to reference. I have tried e-mailing a number of sources with only a stunning silence as reply, so I hope the forum experts here can help me.

I am after clear (legible) photographs of the following placards.

Oxygen regulator,

Radiator winding handle,

Fuel shut off. 

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## Siddley (Sep 5, 2014)

For the oxygen reg you could try the book Monogram German Aircraft Interiors '39-45, that has a good shot showing the whole unit.
My copy is a scan and the placard isn't quite legible, but back when I owned the printed copy I remember the photography and printing being of a very high quality so you might just be lucky there.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for your reply Siddley. I also have a scan of this book. Tantalisingly close but not clear enough. There just seem to be cockpit details which never get much attention.;o)I will Keep searching.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Siddley (Sep 5, 2014)

That's very impressive, nice work.

I have just started building what I don't plan to be a 1:1 cockpit, but more of a 'simpit' to use with a game called IL2
I will be reproducing ( as best I can ) some Luftwaffe cockpit controls - but of a slightly later era, I'm kind of basing things around the FW190 family.
There isn't any way to drive 'steam gauges' from IL2, but that will keep the cost down and I do like blowing stuff up rather than just flying around 

My current focus is the joystick, I'm building a KG 12\13 style grip and the gimbal mechanism.

If I can help you in any way I'll chime in. I will probably have the capability to cast parts in aluminium in a couple of months. 

Good luck and welcome to the forum, I'm very new here myself but they are a friendly and helpful bunch of people.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 6, 2014)

Looking great Gordon! 
I'm sure that some of the lads will help you shortly....

.....and welcome to the family!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2014)

Wow that looks great, welcome aboard by the way!


----------



## at6 (Sep 7, 2014)

Sweet cockpit. Wish you the bast of luck in your search and welcome to the family.


----------



## Rocketeer (Feb 14, 2015)

Lovely cockpit well done


----------

